
You fired your top talent. I hope you’re happy - fagnerbrack
https://startupsventurecapital.com/you-fired-your-top-talent-i-hope-youre-happy-cf57c41183dd
======
lawlessone
I have to say reading the original story i was genuinely concerned for "Ricks"
mental health, sounded like he was being burnt out.

